# Who's got the most KM on their car?



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Okay, lets see how many Km everybody has on their cars. Please state what kind of car/year it is. Auto or Manual tranny, original/rebuilt/replaced motor or tranny etc.. 

To start.. I've got a 97' VW Jetta TDI, with 350,258km (to be exact ). Of course the tranny is a standard, and its original with the car. I also still have the same clutch that came with the car when it was first bought (yay for highway km!). Motor is still running strong.. original motor.. no rebuilds nothing, just regular maintenence. Burns not a drop of oil. ''

Do I have any contenders?


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 2005 Pontiac Vibe with 98,546km on it. I drive alot for work


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Wow.. 98,546 on an 05.. I am impressed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

2004 Toyota Echo with just over 11,000km. Of course, driving here in St.John's, with the winters we get, that is equivalent to 400,000km anywhere else in North America. So, what do I win???

My 2004 Toyota Echo is nearing 37,000. Am I close yet?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My 86 Honda Civic Wagon was at 350k kms in 2002 before it moved on to a new owner, but wow, barely ten years old and 350k?? Woosh.

I think the winner though has to go to the social worker from Edmonton who logged nearly one million kilometers on her 89 Corolla, that was in early 2002. She got a brand new 2003 Corolla free in exchange for her one million Corolla (well when it hit 995,000km)


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

My current car was bought in July 04 and has 70,000. No big deal. 

But...

My father bought a new Caravan in Oct '93 and drove it until July '02. He put on 497,000KM. It wasn't even a work van. Changed the tranny twice, replaced the oil pan once. Thats it. Not too shabby.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

2005 Mazda3 Sport - 22,450 KM. (roughly.)

Purchased June 20, 2005.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't commute, as my office is in my house, so I don't get all those daily commuter miles on my vehicles. But when I do go someplace, I put on a lot. My last road trip was 6 days on the road and I put on 3,000+ km.

I'll never get huge odometer numbers on my vehicles - only 42,000 so far on my 2004 Highlander, and the four year lease will be up in 2008. But because they're all highway miles I usually buy out the lease at the end and let a friend buy the vehicle for the buyout cost. (I've already got three or four people lined up and scrapping it out for the Highlander.)


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Have a 2000 Honda Civic SiR with approx 186,000 on it. I've really slowed down. The first year I put 60,000 on it. 

My friend was given his Dad's 1989 Honda Accord when we were in high school. He isn't very technically inclined and never even did an oil change the whole time he had it. Just kept topping it up. It had about 250,000 on it when he got it and when it finally died, it had a 497,000 on it. The thing would likely still be running if he actually took care of it!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I thought I was up there in champ category with my 90 Ford Escort that recently turned 100,000 miles (160,934 kms) - it was an American car given me by my parents, thus reads in miles - but now I see I'm just poking along. Congrats to all of you who have driven more …


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The most km's I've had on a car was with my old '92 Civic SE and that had just over 250,000k's on it before I sold it but I do have a 1961 Mini wagon with 36,000kms that's the lowest right now.

Laterz


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a Norco Kokanee Cro-Molly for 10 1/2 years.

Probably put 30-50,000 KMs on that sucka.

I ride my ass off everywhere. I'm in great shape for playing ball hockey against 21 year olds ( although my heart still is fast, truth be told, I use my experience & 'tricks' more than my brawn  )

Burn your car. 

the SNAFU Revolution 





andrewenterprise said:


> Okay, lets see how many Km everybody has on their cars. Please state what kind of car/year it is. Auto or Manual tranny, original/rebuilt/replaced motor or tranny etc..
> 
> To start.. I've got a 97' VW Jetta TDI, with 350,258km (to be exact ). Of course the tranny is a standard, and its original with the car. I also still have the same clutch that came with the car when it was first bought (yay for highway km!). Motor is still running strong.. original motor.. no rebuilds nothing, just regular maintenence. Burns not a drop of oil. ''
> 
> Do I have any contenders?


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

andrewenterprise said:


> Wow.. 98,546 on an 05.. I am impressed.


Yeah I fix ATMs and PCs and my area is huge.... so I get around.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

1985 BMW 325e

189,000 km...she's been spoiled over the years


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dona83, that is an amazing story. What does cars in here in St.John's, other than the 12-21 feet of snow each winter, are the potsholes and the salt they put on the roads.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

My dad took his old GMC van and rolled it back to 000000 and then put another 350,000 on it before he got rid of it (He gave it to my Uncle). That thing was a tank (Though it was half pink and half blue, and I hated being seen in it!)

/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I used to mile out my company leases in two years (120,000 KM) for well over 20 years.

Since I retired my wife and I have travelled 60,000 km each in two new 2001 models we bought that year, a Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited and a Windstar van.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a 90 Toyota 4runner V6 4x4 310 000 Km's and still running strong and is an Alberta Truck so little rust. I have had it almost 3 years and it had 240 000 when I bought it.

We also just bought an Ontario car (Guelph) and it has 294000 km's. It is a 92 Honda accord lx that is in really nice shape. Doesn't burn oil and still gets 750 kms to one tank of Gas. We drove to Peterborough and back + a ton of running around since sunday and I MIGHT have to fill up tonight and it's at 750! 

I love foreign cars...say NO to the crap domestic still is...sorry if that hurts anyones feelings...


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I just broke 300K on my 92 Honda Prelude, I think I might be at 304k now.

I've only had this car for a few years, bought in '02 with 220k. First month of ownership, clutch fried, then motor died. Lesson learned, never buy a used sports car.

Car before that was a 88 Honda Civic hatchback. It had 250k miles, car was originally imported from Texas. When I got rid of it, the known problems was a bad brake line, and I needed a head gasket replacement. It wasn't a powerful car or anything as Civic owners would like to have you believe, but I loved that car. There was so much room in it. Things I've crammed in there including a whole lot of photography equipment with 2 9' seamless backdrops, plus my gear, and a passenger, also fitted a 'L' frame futon in there, which even I was impressed with, plus I did 2 moves.

vince


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

In the 'oldest' with the 'least' catagory, I offer my husband's 1974 Javalin AMX, with 8,700 miles on it. Goes REALLY fast from gas station to gas station. (but usually did it 1/4 mile at a time) Hasn't been driven since the daughter was born, but when he has his midlife crisis ... it's there!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

1991 Chrysler Dynasty
231,500km's

I Love it..

Peeling paint and all!


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

2000 mazda protoge with 240,193KM on it. WOW!
Drove it to the canadian maitimes 2 times and back. gone to quebec city in it 6 times and back, went to toronto and back way more than 50 times. and been to sycuse, NY and back once.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> In the 'oldest' with the 'least' catagory, I offer my husband's 1974 Javalin AMX, with 8,700 miles on it. Goes REALLY fast from gas station to gas station. (but usually did it 1/4 mile at a time) Hasn't been driven since the daughter was born, but when he has his midlife crisis ... it's there!


My 1949 Meteor has 24,000 miles or 421 miles per year on it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That is quite a car, Sinc. Any pics? I recall you posting it once before elsewhere.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got close to 4,000km on my bike (2000 Trek MTB). I don't have my own car but:

My mom's Accord (2000) has 56,000KM (she doesn't drive on highways or very far). My dad's Avalon (1998) has 110,000KM (he didn't drive at all it for 2.5 years) My dad drives quite a bit as a RE agent. He wants to buy another Avalon or a Lexus ES330. Both cars are very well looked after and I drive both of them. 

Can't wait for my own car. I love driving and I will drive a lot in the years to come.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

198,000 kms on my 2001 Hyundai Santa Fe.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

189,000 km - 1996 BMW 328i
still get offers from people to buy it who can't believe it's 10 yr. old


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

i think my dad's '96 camry has what...400,000 something on it? maybe closer to 500,000 not sure..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

1994 Honda that just reached 127,000 km.

I live where I work, but have attended some long-range conferences. I once presented papers in Kentucky and Massachussets within 24 hours, and drove 18 hours in between.

Mapquest is evil btw.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm one of those granny drivers. I have 72,000 on a 2001. The car will be 8 years old and only have 100,000kms on it when I get to that point.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

My 1965 Mustang coupe is about to roll over the 99,999 mile mark yet again. How many times it has done this I don't know, I've had it since 1985 when it had 65,000 miles.

So could be 200,000, 300,000, 400,000.... 500,000??!!


----------



## babyspark (May 6, 2011)

*Too many km!*

Ha! Alright, I drive a '06 Volkswagen Jetta TDI 2.0T, and it has.... are you ready?

245,861km on it. Most of it highway driving of course. Runs like a charm, never had a problem with it. Still has original everything, and, on average I get about 1300km to a tank of diesel


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

babyspark said:


> Ha! Alright, I drive a '06 Volkswagen Jetta TDI 2.0T, and it has.... are you ready?
> 
> 245,861km on it. Most of it highway driving of course. Runs like a charm, never had a problem with it. Still has original everything, and, on average I get about 1300km to a tank of diesel


You Joined to bump this thread? 

Welcome aboard. 

and how big is that diesel tank anyway?


----------



## babyspark (May 6, 2011)

I think I've got you beat. '06 Volkswagen Jetta TDI 2.0T with 235,000km (something like that, probably more ;P)


----------



## babyspark (May 6, 2011)

2.5l


----------



## babyspark (May 6, 2011)

It's a 2.5L tank.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Hell, I'll join the fun... 

At 60,300-ish in 2 years (2010 Mazda3 GT purchased May '09).


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm at 120000, was purchased new October 2009.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

Just about 288,000 KM on my 95 camry. My wife and I put lots of kilometres on driving it all over Canada and the US. I have a crazy long commute now, so the km's are really piling on fast. I hope in hangs in there for much longer...


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I had an '87 Dodge Caravan from new until 2004. It had 265,000k. We got 220,000 out of our '96 Caravan. Both went the distance on original transmissions. I had to do motor work on the '87 (Head gasket) and both had to have wheel bearings changed.

I bought a '97 Suzuki Swift used. It had 131,000k when I bought it and I retired it at 232,000 in 2010. It was at that point the floor boards refused to talk to the frame any more. Too bad. I really liked the car and aside from that it gave me absolutely no grief. I would buy another in a heart beat.

Poorest performance was a '76 Honda Civic. I got rid of it at 50,000 miles. By that time it already had a plastic fender and I had 2"x4" 's bolted up into the running boards. That said, I did get 10 years out of it. You have to remember though that the Civic then was not the Civic now. This was one generation north of the original chain drive.

The most aggravating was a 1990 Mercury Topaz. I must have gotten a lemon. I traded it in at 125,000k to get the '96 Caravan. It was costing me about $800 per mo to keep it on the road.

All of them were automatics. No transmission failures.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> 2004 Toyota Echo with just over 11,000km. Of course, driving here in St.John's, with the winters we get, that is equivalent to 400,000km anywhere else in North America. So, what do I win???



My 2004 Toyota Echo is nearing 37,000. Am I close yet?


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

babyspark said:


> Ha! Alright, I drive a '06 Volkswagen Jetta TDI 2.0T, and it has.... are you ready?
> 
> 245,861km on it. Most of it highway driving of course. Runs like a charm, never had a problem with it. Still has original everything, and, on average I get about 1300km to a tank of diesel





babyspark said:


> I think I've got you beat. '06 Volkswagen Jetta TDI 2.0T with 235,000km (something like that, probably more ;P)


So, your milage went backwards from your first post to your second? 



babyspark said:


> 2.5l





babyspark said:


> It's a 2.5L tank.


That doesn't add up either. How big is your fuel tank? 
a 2.5L tank would mean your car is getting 1000+ MPG.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

1999 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 pickup with 59,000 km on it. Seriously.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

I just sold my '92 Honda Accord 2.2L EX-R that had 344,583Km, of which, I put about 140,000Km on in 2 years.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

And I thought I drove a lot...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

WestWeb said:


> I just sold my '92 Honda Accord 2.2L EX-R that had 344,583Km, of which, I put about 140,000Km on in 2 years.


We finally retired our beloved 1990 Accord EX-R last year. Those early nineties Accords were amazing! :clap:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I had a 91 Corolla until 2008, sold at about 365,000km. Still running strong.

My 2007 Mazda 5 has 137,000km, also running strong. Although I played around with trading it in for a 2012 Mazda 5 today. They offered me $7k for it.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

My current vehicle has only about 110k on it, but my contribution to the thread is a fond recollection of an '81 Toyota Tercel that I sold to my sister when it had just over 315k on it, and which she sold to a friend of a friend after having driven it for another 6 years (she didn't even know what the odometer was reading when she sold it... "who cares?" she said..."that car'll run forever." And she was probably right... I wouldn't be surprised if it was still running today). It was never fast or fancy, but it started without being plugged in at -40 and was without a doubt the most reliable car I ever owned.

Looked just like this, but red:










I miss it. :-(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

bryanc said:


> My current vehicle has only about 110k on it, but my contribution to the thread is a fond recollection of an '81 Toyota Tercel that I sold to my sister when it had just over 315k on it, and which she sold to a friend of a friend after having driven it for another 6 years (she didn't even know what the odometer was reading when she sold it... "who cares?" she said..."that car'll run forever." And she was probably right... I wouldn't be surprised if it was still running today). It was never fast or fancy, but it started without being plugged in at -40 and was without a doubt the most reliable car I ever owned.
> 
> Looked just like this, but red:
> 
> ...


Wow, that brings back memories. I had a 1980 Toyota Tercel in red and then another one in yellow. Those were the days ........

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> 1999 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 pickup with 59,000 km on it. Seriously.


Similarly, our 2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited 4 x 4 has only 82,000 km on the odometer. It has also been towed 40,000 km or so behind the motor home that does not show on the clock.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

The highest mileage car I ever had was a Pontiac Sunbird which was still running well when I got rid of it with about 260,000 km - but that was only 1/10 of the miles on this guy's car: Joseph Vaillancourt?s 2,609,698 km (1,621,591 mile) Plymouth Fury


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

240,000 km, 1999 Camry, 4 cyl, no engine work


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

241,930 km on the '01 Aztek GT, traded for...









...an '11 RAV4 currently at 642 and 3/10ths km last Friday.  :clap:


----------

